# P38 ac43 safety lever



## Atsanice3 (Mar 11, 2017)

Any info out there on P38 ac43 safety lever will not move to safe position?
I think the bearing stop will not release. Any info on tricks to get the bearing stop to release?
Thanks for any help or info you may have.
Atsanice3


----------

